# A Sarah Palin thread for Zogman



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So you post up an article published in a magazine that is one of, if not the most biased rags in the country? Vanity Fair rates right up there with the National Enquirer when it come to journalistic integrity. :eyeroll:

Here's an opposing opinion of your "evidence".



> Remember Vanity Fair (you know-the stale, old magazine that no one buys unless they are on the cover or they are wishing they were, like Joy Behar)? The recent hit piece on Sarah Palin by Michael Joseph Gross reveals that they must be as desperate as the rest of the MSM for sales/ratings, because they have lost all credibility, if they ever had any.
> 
> Reading his tripe was excruciating. Some 90% of the hard accusations are attributed to anonymous "sources." This is billed as a profile piece, not exactly Watergate. You have to do better than attributing everything to an anonymous "Deep Throat."
> 
> I have read a lot of MSM slime over the years, but never, ever have I felt subjected to a more jealous, petty, sophomoric, disturbed piece of ragslime than I do after reading this latest on Sarah Palin. Gross left nothing alone. He attacked her beauty, intelligence, marriage, parents, friends, family, children, ability, sincerity, honesty, faith, state, husband, home, shoes, speeches, pastor, book, job, cooking, hunting skills, supporters, church, weight, undergarments&#8230; the list goes on. I honestly cannot think of anything about her that he did not attack.


The rest here: http://bigjournalism.com/gloudon/2010/0 ... was-there/

Really, if you want to show us how bad Sarah Palin is post up something from a reputable source.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As long as this thread stays on topic to discuss Palin, I'll continue.


This is typical liberal. As a moderator I don't demand that people stick to the subjects I post. If what I posts trips someones thought process along another line I just flow with it. If it goes a direction you don't like then try get it back on track or stop responding, it's that simple.



> If someone tries distracting the thread with nonsense about other people trying to make silly comparisons, I'll no longer reply. You can compare others to her in a different thread. Keep this strictly on topic about soley her.





> because of John McCain trying to pander


  What was that about strictly keep the topic on Palin? 

I would swear you were Militant Tiger or Ryan reincarnated. They both liked Vanity Fair also. I agree with huntin1. I don't see them as competent in the political field. Now if I had such a leaning that I was interested in what would go with pink tights I might pick up their rag.

Even though I am sure it will be a total waste of my time I will read the article.

Done and it was a waste of time. They are simply pandering to those who hate Palin. I didn't find anything that changed my mind one way or another. Most of it was like two women fighting. Very little substance. Who knows if anything they said had any credibility. You simply had to trust them. It was much like a bad tempered grade school child writing about someone they didn't like. Just before the elections one of our own Palin haters jumped on every bandwagon that came along and lost all credibility. It would appear she is your boogie man or woman. What I do like about her is that she has the left scared stiff. I guess they fear loosing abortion, gay rights, a chance at gay marriage, you know all those things that make America great.

I know this a little of subject Prairiewind, but I always like to know a little about fellow sportsmen. What is your favorite species to hunt?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Hunt that is funny!!! He is another of the libtards paid to come on here and try to sway us to the dark side. I should not slam darth vader like that he had work ethic which is another thing liberal dont seem to like.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Prairiewind =PAID TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is that for staying on topic!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Prairiewind =PAID TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How is that for staying on topic!


not sure if he's (she's) a paid troll but a troll none the less. probably best to totally ignore him (her) and it will eventually blow away like the prairiewind. kinda like what happened to Ryan. i DO see alot of similarities between his (her) posts and Ryans. vanity fair uke: give me a friggen break :roll:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

A little knowledge of long guns and a very left agenda, is MT back?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since some don't know who George Soros is here is an article about what the low life bottom feeder is up to. One of or perhaps the richest person on earth and he is far to the left. He has no respect for the truth. With all his money I can't help but wonder what it is he really wants. I would guess a president and leaders of other nations that he can control.

This guys is frantic to trash the Tea Party. Evidently the Tea Party and Palin in particular he finds dangerous to his world conquest. I don't know how anyone can consider themselves informed and not know who George Soros is. You have to have your head buried in the sand. Or your being paid by one of his organizations and deny knowledge of him.

For the full story: http://www.infowars.com/globalist-soros ... tea-party/



> Globalist Soros Launches Frontal Assault Against Tea Party
> 
> Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com
> ...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Praire Breeze,

Sorry missed this for awile. Grandkids, Twins game, MN State Fair.......... Way too much fun for an old guy 

The Story on Vanity Fair is from a clown with no credibility at all and is just a bashing of Palin. uke:
All he ever spews is hate from the left. Charles Krauthammer is a very respected journalist.
Give me a break. I may have been born on Saturday but not this past Saturday :rollin:

Read the refernce that Huntin 1 posted. First hand knowledge of Palin while observing Micheal Gross chasing his tail trying his best to smear her.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> As long as this thread stays on topic to discuss Palin, I'll continue.
> 
> This is typical liberal. As a moderator I don't demand that people stick to the subjects I post. If what I posts trips someones thought process along another line I just flow with it. If it goes a direction you don't like then try get it back on track or stop responding, it's that simple.


First thing I noticed, too. One more example this site is in good hands :beer:

I had a neighbor boy like that when I was a kid. He said we could play with his toys, but as soon as we didn't do things his way he was gonna go home :wink:


----------

